# Small bumps on forehead and cheeks?



## natalievi (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys! I'm new here. I love forums, I own a Yorkie forum myself. :icon_smil

I found you guys by searching for skin help on Google.

I am in a rut. For the past 3-4 days, I have had these small flesh-toned bumps on my forehead and small flesh-toned bumps on my cheeks with a slight redness. I have searched and searched but can't find ANYTHING.. all I can find are "hives" and I don't think it's as bad as hives.

I don't know if this is an allergic reaction to something? It isn't itchy or dry. I haven't changed anything I used. I was just at work and it started popping up. At first I thought it was just pimples, until I looked closely in the mirror and there were a whole bunch of small little bumps on the lower half of my forehead and some on my temples. A few on each cheek.

I have been using Aveeno Hydrocortizone every night after I wash my face and it's getting a little better but it's still there.

Anyone? :scared:


----------



## XOffendr (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm....It sounds like an allergic reaction if it happened suddenly. I was just diagnosed with seborrheic dermatitis, when I went to the doctor with a bumpy scaly but flesh colored (somewhat red) rash that spread across my forehead, temples, left cheek, and my neck. I started washing my face (not the eye area) with Head &amp; Shoulders, and presto it's gone.

Have you been on any antibiotics? That can suppress healthy bacteria that eats up naturally occuring yeast, and lead to yeast proliferation on the skin. What about hair products? If it's occuring around your hairline, it could be a new product.

Be careful of cortisones, too, because they can also cause whitehead like bumps, known as 'steroid acne.' If it sticks around, consider an anti fungal/antibacterial like tea tree oil.


----------



## natalievi (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses!

I used Aveeno for a few days and I had a zit on my forehead right smack i nthe middle of my eyebrows! :madno:

I stopped using it so I'm hoping it'll go away. If it's still here by the end of the week.. I'll go see a doctor. But, it's slowly vanishing! :clap

Thanks for all the help!


----------

